# Dr Perpitos House,Belgium



## skankypants (Oct 27, 2014)

Dr Perpitos is located somewhere in Belgium,just tucked off the side of the road,and what a cracking place it is,been covered a few times before,so after seeing previous reports it would have to be on our list for our road trip,not got any history on this place,but was one of my favorates for the weekend away,,,,visited in July this year​​



















































Thanks for looking​


----------



## HughieD (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow....plenty of interesting stuff in there. You certainly did the place justice with that set.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 27, 2014)

About time you put a report up mate! Haha. Great set of pics from a great location. Get some more reports up if time allows you too


----------



## decker (Oct 27, 2014)

Those rooms are fab, great pics !


----------



## DarkMagpie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

Such an awesome place! Great shots! Could've made a creepy short film with all that stuff


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 27, 2014)

really beautiful photography there mate, stunning work on this place


----------



## krela (Oct 27, 2014)

There's a lovely tone to these photos, really suits the subject.


----------



## Infraredd (Oct 27, 2014)

I agree with Krela because of the saturation & colours the pictures have the depth of old oil paintings


----------



## skankypants (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the comments folks.


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 27, 2014)

I never tire of seeing reports from here, a true time capsule if ever there was one. I agree with other replies, you have created the right atmosphere, the 4th shot is amazing.


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 27, 2014)

I agree with tumble, really like this place and your photos have done it justice. Thanks


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 27, 2014)

Fabulous location and your shots are beautiful


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 28, 2014)

So many different views and so much to see.Great atmospheric shots I really enjoyed them.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice to see its still in this condition. Great photos, cheers for sharing!


----------



## luketovey (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow, they are pretty cool pictures!


----------



## Dugie (Oct 29, 2014)

What a great place this looks. I absolutely love the first image. Thanks for sharing.

Dugie


----------

